# Hopkins V Calzaghe



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone going to stay up and watch on Saturday night?

I'll be staying up to watch it.

I've just seen the press conference - can't wait

Come on Joe :boxing:





































_Ring Magazine Light Heavyweight World Champion Bernard Hopkins (left) and World Super Middleweight Champion Joe Calzaghe (right) pose at an April 16, 2008 press conference at the Planet Hollywood Resort and Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada. Hopkins will defend his title against Calzaghe on Saturday, April 19, 2008 in the Planet Hollywood Ring at Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas in a fight that will be televised live on HBO. _


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

come on joe!!!!!!

hopkins is still quality, and dangerous....but i still reckon that joe will edge it....hope his hands stay unbroken


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Joe is the man needs to finish on top ,well thats the idea is it :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I am genuinely fearful for Joe. I really don't want to appear negative but Welsh (and British) boxing has had a good kicking this last year. Started with my old training partner Scott Gammer loosing the British Heavy Weight title to that bum Danny Williams (I was there :cry2. Enzo lost (which did surprise me) to that big gob David Haye and little Gavin Rees too - not to mention Ricky and Clinton Woods.

I've seen Joe fight twice recently and he has looked awesome - and that Jeff Lacy fight has to go down as one of the most one-side fights of all time do you not agree - but I do, I fear for Joe this time...

BTW - I know 4 lads who have flown to Vegas today for this weekend the lucky so & so's


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it should be a great fight. I just wish Hopkins was 5 years younger so we could see who was really the best fighter whilst both were at something like there peak. Hopkins, like Joe, has been a world class athlete for well over a decade but when you here him talk there is evidence that he has maybe had a few fights too many. He swore years ago that he would never fight past 40 as he had promised his mother he would retire undefeated at that age and would be secure financially. He carried on, obviously the lure of the dollar.

Calzaghe on points for me, I fear it might be a slower fight than many have hoped.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope Joe naturally!!!

He's as hard as nails and a very clever boxer.

It'll be tough, but I think Joe's mood is to take no prisoners and I reckon it is the other fella that will lose the mental fight too


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Go Joe!!!! 

Knock 'im out :nono: , make in :cry2:,


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck to the bloke I really hope he wins, I'd even go as far as saying I hope Cardiff go and win the FA cup on the 17th of May as it would be a great hattrick for our Welsh friends :thumbup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

We (all 6 of us :lol: ) :heart: your kind words Phil - :cheers: :drinks:


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

should be a good fight, only on setanta? oh well there's allways the radio! though i dont agree with fighting too much over 40. :nono:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Joe Calzaghe and Bernard Hopkins both weighed in at 12 stones 5lbs (173lbs) ahead of their light-heavyweight showdown in Las Vegas on Sunday.*

After the two men came in two pounds under the limit, they clashed in the traditional pre-match photo-call.

Hopkins, 43, told undefeated Calzaghe: "I'm going to bust your heart."

But for the first time this week, Calzaghe hit back with some insults of his own, with promoter Frank Warren saying: "That's exactly what I wanted."


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

As I said on a fight thread before it's a pity they didn't meet a few years ago. But that was down to the managers as Hopkins is/was a superb technician and fighter and no way calzaghe would have wanted to fight him then. He is without doubt the best fighter Calzaghe has faced so far but his prime was about 6 years ago when he beat Trinidad and then Oscar De La Hoya. Two of the greats of the last 25 years.

All in all 20 title defenses but he lost the unified crown in 2005 when he fought an outsider and this is what worries me. Since then he won against Tarver but don't know if he is physically up for it. If he still has it Calzaghe is in for a real fight.

Alasdair


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

A close run thing by all accounts! Well done that Welshman!


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Bound to be a rematch as it was that close.

Just hope Joe gets him over this side of the water for a proper hiding


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

bristolboozer said:


> Bound to be a rematch as it was that close.
> 
> Just hope Joe gets him over this side of the water for a proper hiding


Yeah get him over here, 75,000 at the Millenium Stadium :boxing:

It was close, a very messy and scrappy fight thanks to Hopkins holding and sticking his head in trying to slow the pace down. Joe was knocked on his arse in the first and never really got going until the middle rounds.

Joe upped his work rate and deserved it on that basis as his was the one coming forward all the while.

One stat said that Calzaghe had hit Hopkins more times than any other fighter in his career.

well done Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Didn't catch any of the fight, but I do hope know you guys can go on and beat Portsmouth in May :cheers:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Great stuff Joe !!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep, another great result for Wales


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep.........we always did have to show how it should be done!!!!

Joe's as hard as they come...........a great result!! :wink2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

not a great fight, but joe came out on top, and thats all that counts.....do you think he'll agree to a rematch?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The money on offer will make sure he does


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> not a great fight, but joe came out on top, and thats all that counts.....do you think he'll agree to a rematch?


No way will he have a rematch with Hopkins. He's beaten him in the USA, where traditionally you have had to knock your man out to win. Joe has already said that one more fight will be his last and the big money will be in getting Roy Jones Jr over here for it. Jones is one tough cookie, having held belts from middleweight all the way up to heavyweight, although at 39 his career has been a bit patchy over the last few years. This would be no easy fight for Joe.


----------

